# Look whos coming to stay



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

A girl I talk to on FB has just got back from Greece and had a young female cat hanging round that she befriended. After getting home she decided that Mitzi should come home too and contacted the rescue in Zante who have eventually found her and are sorting things for her ready for sending Mitzi to the UK:2thumb:
While all this has been going on I went on the link to the Greek rescue people and fell totally in love with Zak and it is being arranged that he is coming to the UK to live with me:gasp:

Zak was found in February tied to a rubbish skip with his legs bound with wire in a starving condition. He isnt the kind of dog that the Greek want so he has been passed round the fosterers. Hes good with cats, very sociable with other dogs and totally non aggressive.

The rescue( https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/77820763818/ ) think hes about 10 months old and a cross one of these Coarse / Wire-Haired Segugio Italiano Hound Portrait Premium Poster by Adriano Bacchella at Art.co.uk

I have just passed the virtual/cyber home visit and Im so excited:jump:
Meet Zak


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes your nuts! Yes only you could do something like this! And yes your doing a great thing & will be a fantastic home for that poor lad. :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes your nuts! Yes only you could do something like this! And yes your doing a great thing & will be a fantastic home for that poor lad. :2thumb:


 
Thanks Col, I hadnt planned on getting a dog at this point in time but I just couldnt resisit him hes certainly tugged on the old heart strings. Maybe next time it will be a Chinese crested :lol2:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

what a lovely dog...he looks sad but i'm sure he'll cheer up once he gets over here.
do they have to be quarentined?
or do they have jabs?
how does this work?
is it expensive?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> what a lovely dog...he looks sad but i'm sure he'll cheer up once he gets over here.
> do they have to be quarentined?
> or do they have jabs?
> how does this work?
> is it expensive?


If I remember rightly, Im sure I read something in the dog papers about quarantine regulations being relaxed.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

you're probably right.

I wonder how the whole thing works tho...i mean in terms of ensuring they have a good home planned.

What if it were to go wrong?


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Greek Animal Rescue - Working to alleviate the suffering of animals in Greece can provide all the information you would need about how it is done, there is a link at the bottom with details stating 



> Pet travel rules changed on 1 January 2012 when the UK brought its procedures into line with the European Union. From this date all pets can enter or re-enter the UK from any country in the world without quarantine provided they meet the rules of the scheme, which will be different depending on the country or territory the pet is coming from.


Greece would require the microchip, rabies vaccine at least 21 days before entry (or 21 days after the last vaccine if a 2 part vaccine) and worming 1-5 days before entry and the pet passport to document all this has been done for the animal the microchip matches.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

what a wonderful deed to do:2thumb:


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Aww look at that wee sad face......once he is living with you he will be a happy dog :2thumb:


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Awwwww! He looks adorable! Cant wait to see updates of him in his new home. 


Have to say though, some of the cruelty stories on the Greek Animal Rescue page have me peed' off, do greece have no respect for their animals?! Have just bought a few things off their merch page  : victory:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Never mind Greece, what about Spain!! :bash:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

well done shell he will be so happy with u, n he is beautiful, defo one of a kind :flrt: when will u be expecting him, will it take long???


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

feorag said:


> Never mind Greece, what about Spain!! :bash:


Ukraine have killed an estimated 50,000 street dogs over the past 12-18 months to prepare for Euro 2012 which started last night.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The cruelty isnt just in Greece, its no wonder I refuse to go abroad:bash:
Im not getting him to do a good deed or anything like that, Im doing it because he needs a home and we can offer him one, not to mention the fact that we have fallen madly in love with those ears and his sad face. 3 of my dogs are old and frail so Zac will help reduce the sadness when they leave.
Im waiting to hear back from the rescue about the logistics now. I know its going to cost between 3-400 euros to bring him over to the UK and he cant come until 3 weeks after his rabies injection, this seems like its going to take forever and Im so excited:jump:

I will update this as I get more news:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Kare said:


> Ukraine have killed an estimated 50,000 street dogs over the past 12-18 months to prepare for Euro 2012 which started last night.


That's absolutely shameful!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)




----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw, he really is gorgeous, shell!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

400 euros = bargain!

he`s rather lovely. :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree that doesn't sound expensive at all, when you look at all the legalities and the cost of the flight. You're lucky that you're so close to Manchester and animals can fly into their airport. My friend had such a problem when she brought Pedro back from Spain, because they had to fly into Manchester and then hire a car to drive up here, cos animals can't fly in Newcastle - at least they couldn't then, don't think it's changed though.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The price to bring him over is now going to be at least £500  Oh well I will have to save harder, come hell or high water Zak is coming to the UK. The rescue are pricing flights for the first week in August but it may be before then it depends on the price, by road is out of the question as he would have to travel for days plus they wouldnt be able to bring him until the end of September due to the heat.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh dear - you're going to have to do a few boot sales to raise the extra cash! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Oh dear - you're going to have to do a few boot sales to raise the extra cash! :lol2:


I will have half the money by next Tuesay so not so bad:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I would say that's bloody good! :2thumb:


----------



## Kaida (Mar 9, 2006)

He's a stunner. Good luck raising the money,and I hope he enjoys his life with you.


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Saw this on your facebbook... I hope you know greek commands  

Good luck with him he looks grea!


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

feorag said:


> Never mind Greece, what about Spain!! :bash:


When I was in Benidorm last month nearly every beggar had a toy dog or 2 of some description. they were almost always pups too, they must get to 6 month old and get their necks ringed .

The only beggars who never had dogs were ones who had missing limbs or other deformities. The ones I presume to be Algerian.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

My friend goes out there every winter to avoid our cold weather and helps a German woman who rescues dogs and she has loads of them. The dogs are tied up somewhere and left, or just dumped to fend for themselves.

3 years ago she brought a podenko home who was living on the beach scavenging and then last winter she was walking home and found what she thinks is a cross GSD/Husky type collapsed in the middle of the road. She had to carry her home because she was too weak to walk! :bash: Now she's brought her back to England with her as well as by the time she'd nursed her back to health, she was just too attached to her to leave her behind, even though she trusted the woman who runs the rescue to find her a good home.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im just amazed by the generosity of the people involved in Zaks rescue. I have been having trouble finding a travel crate for him as the airport dont supply them so the people involved have started a fund to raise the money to have an airline crate built for him. I already have the promise of a £50 cheque towards it :gasp:
I am hoping to have him home the first Friday in August:flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's wonderful news Shell. The generosity of animal lovers towards an animal in distress never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Could we not set up a donation thingy for him here to help raise some of the monies?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Why not??


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hes now recovering from his castration and I have the measurements needed for hs airline crate, thinks are starting to move(very slowly, which is the Greek way)


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

He's such a handsome lad


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

He really is! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

He's going to think its his birthday & christmas both at the same time when he finally reaches his new family!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> He's going to think its his birthday & christmas both at the same time when he finally reaches his new family!


 
Thanks Col:blush:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im wondering if Zak is a cross as this is a photo of a full Segugio italiano - an italian scenthound. Very similar arent they ?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Very much so!!


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Struggling for sleep yet?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I thought that when I first saw a photo of the breed. I bet he isn't a cross.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Gosh he doesn't look like a cross at all from that picture..though you can't see the body I suppose. He really is gorgeous. I'm so excited for you to bring him home Shell!

Not that I'm living vicariously or anything :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Im wondering if Zak is a cross as this is a photo of a full Segugio italiano - an italian scenthound. Very similar arent they ?
> 
> 
> image


I'm with everyone else shell - he looks exactly the same, certainly in the head and usually that's where you would see the difference when breeds are crossed.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive just recieved word from the rescue that Zak is now passported:no1: Im looking at the 3rd August for his flight here Im just waiting for the rescue to agree to this date



A big THANKYOU to Amalthea(Jen) and Feorag(Eileen) for their KIND donations towards his flight, its greatly appreciated:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

You're very welcome  glad I could help (even if it was just a bit) xx


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Me too and that's excellent news - 3rd August will be hear before you know it!! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Zak is now passported and the forms have been sent to me so I can fill in my part. I have been told that he is a bit bigger than a whippet in size and weighs 17 kg. I am very excited about his arrival:flrt:

*I still have a bit of money to raise to cover his final vet check and tapeworm treatment so if anyone would like to help then why not buy a handcrafted greeting card or 2. Im hoping to raise £50 to send to the rescue *

*£2 each including p&p (these lovely decoupage cards have been donated to me to sell to help raise the remaining money I need for Zak)*

*Various sayings including Happy Birthday, Best wishes, You make me smile, Thankyou*


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

They're lovely cards Shell - I hope you can sell some - have you put a thread in classifieds???


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> They're lovely cards Shell - I hope you can sell some - have you put a thread in classifieds???


 
Yes I have but no interest so far 
Dittas sister made them for me


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...hand-crafted-cards-help-zak.html#post10264807


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Got the paperwork through yesterday but cant book the flight until I get the name and address of the person taking him to the airport:bash:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow! Not long to wait then?? :jump:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

he's a bit bigger than a Whippet in size? I thought he'd be about the size of a Saluki going on the photos.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Must admit I thought he looked bigger than any whippet, unless the Greeks are all dwarfs??? :lol:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I thought he would be bigger but heres his measurements


BREED & WEIGHTOF DOG(S):
Mixed 17 kgs


SEX OF DOG(S):
Male


LENGTH OF DOG(S): 
(NOSE TO ROOT OF TAIL)
85cm 


HEIGHT OF DOG: 
(FLOOR TO TOP OF HEAD OR EARS
IF THE DOG HOLDS THEM ERECT)
70 cm 


WIDTH ACROSS CHEST: 
20 cm


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> (FLOOR TO TOP OF HEAD OR EARS
> IF THE DOG HOLDS THEM ERECT)
> 70 cm


I could not help but giggle a little at this bit. Imagine if he DID hold those lovely long ears erect :lol2:.

-Elina


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Elina said:


> I could not help but giggle a little at this bit. Imagine if he DID hold those lovely long ears erect :lol2:.
> 
> -Elina


 

Im glad Im not the only one to think of that:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive had such a good response to this from local people


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's excellent news Shell! :2thumb:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Hi shell, 
Just wanted to say I wish you all the best with Zak and hope he gets here safe and sound.
It's a lovely thing you've done and I sincerely hope he gives you years of pleasure.

All the best and have fun!
Rachel
X


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words. I now have the information I need to book his flight so watch this space:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yippee!! :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

2nd August is THE day:jump:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Not long now!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh, just over 2 weeks! :2thumb:


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Awwww what a lovely story, and what a very lucky pooch. Im looking fowad to seeing the pics of him home


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

He gets into the airport at 7.50am Thursday 2nd August, we can collect him 1 to 3 hours after he arrives.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The airline have decided the flight is now 3rd August:bash:
I have paid his flight today which is 10 days before he flys:2thumb:Its going to be a long 10 days I can feel it in my bones:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Why have they changed the day? :bash:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Why have they changed the day? :bash:


When I booked the flight the girl who dealt with told me that all the animal flights at this price came in on a Friday. When I contacted them again the original girl was off and likely to be so for weeks so another girl took over and this is the date she gave me. She says the airline has changed it last minute but Im not so sure, I think she just got it wrong:bash:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

It's a bummer though, especially when it's delaying an animal.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

4 sleeps:jump:

Hes getting his fit to fly check and his tapeworm tablet today and all his paperwork is being faxed to the airline:no1:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hes home !!!!:no1:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im sure I have the most laid back rottie in the world:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Awwww! He needed a dog shaped blanket.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh dear, poor Zak - he's had such a hard time fitting in! :roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Have there been any language issues with him barking in greek?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hes now on my knee:lol2: He barks like a hound and very loudly too:gasp:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

About an hour after getting home:2thumb:

click the photo to see a very short video


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Just loving those ears! :flrt: He looks like he's been there for weeks! :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow, he has certainly settled in well! :2thumb:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Seeing him next to your rottie and GSD I have to say they seem to have a strange idea how large a whippet is if he is supposed to be just a bit bigger than a whippet!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Kare said:


> Seeing him next to your rottie and GSD I have to say they seem to have a strange idea how large a whippet is if he is supposed to be just a bit bigger than a whippet!


Haha I know:lol2: Size was never an issue so it doesnt matter to me


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Kare said:


> Seeing him next to your rottie and GSD I have to say they seem to have a strange idea how large a whippet is if he is supposed to be just a bit bigger than a whippet!


Have to admit I thought exactly the same - maybe they have giant whippets in Greece?? :whistling2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

ooohh my I'm in love with your Rottie <3 did Zak come in with a setter? someone has just got a setter from a rescue from Greece! he knows he has landed on his paws doesn't he lucky boy


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> ooohh my I'm in love with your Rottie <3 did Zak come in with a setter? someone has just got a setter from a rescue from Greece! he knows he has landed on his paws doesn't he lucky boy


My Rottie is such a cuddle bum, and so accepting of everything.
Zak was found tied to a rubbish skip emaciated and with his back legs bound with wire, they also say he was badly beaten as a failed hunting dog. He has been with lots of fosterers but as far as I know he went there alone. His foster Mum is writing a book about him complete with illustrations and she is sending me it by email once its finished


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> My Rottie is such a cuddle bum, and so accepting of everything.
> Zak was found tied to a rubbish skip emaciated and with his back legs bound with wire, they also say he was badly beaten as a failed hunting dog. He has been with lots of fosterers but as far as I know he went there alone. His foster Mum is writing a book about him complete with illustrations and she is sending me it by email once its finished


Glad he ended up up with someone so decent sure he will be a lovely dog for u I like the idea of rescuing just wasn't practical for me at the minute


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

beautiful, he looks very happy, does he understand commands in english???


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> beautiful, he looks very happy, does he understand commands in english???


 

He was with an English fosterer, its a shame he doesnt understand English or Greek:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm sure Skye thought I was speaking Greek to him when I first got him, cos he hadn't a clue what I was asking him to do! :roll2:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I think though there is an element of the dog not knowing they should be doing what you say.

I am sure I could hand you my retriever, who in this house is brilliantly behaved and a Therapy dog and you could well think you have a feral dog. She would likely not understand sit, because we use hand signals (I had taught Morgan distant commands and Edenn just copied this, so never really learnt the names of actions) she "settles" rather than "lie downs" she understands "cookie" rather than "biscuit"

....and because Steve smokes she has never really asked to be let out, and if she does suddenly need out she paces up and down the room rather than indicating a door. If she needs out over night Morgan will wake us on Edenns behalf!!

Morgan again brilliantly behaved, can take her anywhere and greet anything except a cat or squirrel, but that's because over the 5 years we have had her an intricate level of praise and redirection of her attention happens without me even thinking about it every time I walk her. Her original issue was she only met dogs in her own family (approx 16+ those visiting for breeding) she had no idea about dogs she did not know, no idea of the concept of not running to say hello to every dog she saw, and appeared shocked/upset when she got to a dog that she didn't know them. She also does not recall when she sees a dog coming towards her, not a problem for us as she has a 100% STAY, so she sees them, If I think it is a problem dog, I get her to stay at that point and go to her to put the lead on, not a problem ever, but with a new owner no way they would ever think of that. With another new owner now I think it would not take long before she is stressed again not knowing what to do next when she sees a dog coming towards her and possibly "air nipping" to keep dogs away, the new owners pull her closer and keep her more on lead, she gets more stressed because they stressed and together they have spiralled down to never walking the "nightmare dog the original owner lied to us about"


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> He was with an English fosterer, its a shame he doesnt understand English or Greek:lol2:


Sounds like a typical hound :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Zak is now learning not to chase the cats and knows NO, Im sure he thinks that is his name:lol2: Hes such a lovely boy and Dolly my Cavalier adores him even though he does pull her round the floor by her ears:gasp:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> Dolly my Cavalier adores him even though he does pull her round the floor by her ears:gasp:


Maybe she is into that kind of relationship? : victory:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2:


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

Hahahahahaha brilliant. He's a total heartbreaker, good luck with him :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Zak has been here for a few weeks now and has settled in really well. Hes finally getting the message with the cats but is still dragging Dolly round by her ears :roll:
He is an accomplished thief and its not safe to leave anything out or he will take it! Considering what hes been through he is such a loving dog who enjoys cuddles, everyone who meets him falls in love:flrt:
Heres some photos for those not on facebook


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)




----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

I think you should give him to me:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)




----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

He's gorgeous Shell and he certainly looks like he knows where he's well off.

Stealing is a hound trait - Afghans were used for stealing way back when! They used to sneak into tents and steal.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Daisyy said:


> I think you should give him to me:whistling2:


 
Adopt your own 



feorag said:


> He's gorgeous Shell and he certainly looks like he knows where he's well off.
> 
> Stealing is a hound trait - Afghans were used for stealing way back when! They used to sneak into tents and steal.


Hes settled so well and is such a sweet boy
:flrt: 
His stealing is very amusing, anything from the washing off the line to the food in the kitchen:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

My Afghan Bitch used to pinch knickers among other things! :gasp:

And yet, they both learned that if I put a joint of meat on the hearth in front of the gas fire to defrost they were *not *to touch it! It amazed a lot of people who walked into the house and saw 3 dogs in the living room and a joint of meat on the hearth.


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> Adopt your own


That's the plan eventually! haha


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Daisyy said:


> That's the plan eventually! haha


 
Thats excellent news:no1:


----------



## sarahlou67 (Jul 10, 2012)

Inspiring story, i just read all 11 pages and have to say i totally admire and respect you for the effort you went to! Best wishes to your family, human and furry, and here's to many long years with Zak! :cheers:  :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'll second that! :notworthy:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> My Afghan Bitch used to pinch knickers among other things! :gasp:
> 
> And yet, they both learned that if I put a joint of meat on the hearth in front of the gas fire to defrost they were *not *to touch it! It amazed a lot of people who walked into the house and saw 3 dogs in the living room and a joint of meat on the hearth.


I dont think I could ever trust him or the rest that much:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

sarahlou67 said:


> Inspiring story, i just read all 11 pages and have to say i totally admire and respect you for the effort you went to! Best wishes to your family, human and furry, and here's to many long years with Zak! :cheers: :2thumb:


 
I needed him as much as he needed me so it was a 2 way thing:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I dont think I could ever trust him or the rest that much:lol2:


I think it is very different though when a dog has had to scavenge to survive, rather than have regular meals put out for him. My friend Jane has never been able to stop Pablo from stealing food, because he had to fend for himself in Spain before she rescued him.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Rio and Zak


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Rio and Zak
> 
> image


How cute is that! :flrt::flrt:


----------

